# 05 GTO M6 Month old clutch won't engage.



## Williamstheii (Sep 6, 2011)

I recently had my clutch and pressure plate replaced in my 05 GTO at a Meineke. When I got it back it took a lot of pressure to push the clutch in (Much more than before) and in less than 30 days of driving the car I felt a shudder after shifting (As though it didn’t engage correctly) and when I tried to go into another gear It wouldn’t. I really believe that the shop didn't install the pressure plate and clutch correctly. Dose it sound like that's the problem? After I had it towed to the shop I was told that the problem was the master or slave cylinder before my car was looked at. I was then told an outlandish price for a master cylinder. What’s wrong wI recently had my clutch and pressure plate replaced in my 05 GTO at a Meineke. When I got it back it took a lot of pressure to push the clutch in (Much more than before) and in less than 30 days of driving the car I felt a shudder after shifting (As though it didn’t engage correctly) and when I tried to go into another gear It wouldn’t. I really believe that the shop didn't install the pressure plate and clutch correctly. Dose it sound like that's the problem? After I had it towed to the shop I was told that the problem was the master or slave cylinder before my car was looked at. I was then told an outlandish price for a master cylinder. What’s wrong with my car and dose it sound like the shops trying to pull a fast one because they messed up my car?

I can't shift my car into gear when it's running and the clutch has pressure. After the new clutch was installed I had been pushing my clutch almost all the way down to the floor to shift. The clutch did get easier to push in before it went out. Does anyone have an idea what I should check first or what the problem sounds like?


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like you need to find a new shop.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

All repairs should be warrantied for 90 days. At least they are in Wisconsin.


----------

